# Steelhead limit!



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Look for the word_ except _for those listed_ Lake Erie proper ... And the entire length... Of Lake Erie creeks , Rivers, and Tributaries! 2 PERIOD!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

bubbster said:


> Look for the word_ except _for those listed_ Lake Erie proper ... And the entire length... Of Lake Erie creeks , Rivers, and Tributaries! 2 PERIOD!


Reading word for word!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow now that I read it again, it is very confusing. Needs clarification from DNR?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bubbster said:


> Look for the word_ except _for those listed_ Lake Erie proper ... And the entire length... Of Lake Erie creeks , Rivers, and Tributaries! 2 PERIOD!


*Exception to Above Regulations for Trout and Salmon*
For the waters of Cold Creek upstream of State Route 2 (Erie County). 
*This regulation no longer applies to Beaver Creek in Seneca County.*

*Species* *Daily Limit* *Min. Size*
Trout & Salmon 5 (singly or in combination) None


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

The limit is 2 from September through may for lake erie and tributaries


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> The limit is 2 from September through may for lake erie and tributaries


Yes but only up to the first landmark in tribs.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

no the limit is 2 in lake erie AND ITS TRIBUTARIES through may


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

*actually it is worded as follows taken right from the odnr site*

*Lake Erie Regulations for Trout and Salmon*
Lake Erie proper and the entire length of Lake Erie Creeks, Rivers, and Tributaries

with the one exception to cold creek that was previously stated


----------

